# 4x4 insurance for a 20year old



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

I recently purchased a Suzuki jimny from a private seller and I am yet to search for some insurance quotes I have 1years ncb could someone recommend a few sites I had a glimpse at Adrian flux as they specialise in insuring 4x4s but I haven't got round to give them a call. 
Here she is...







currently gutting her and doing abit of rustproofing at the moment







soon to be under sealed ready for winter







my elder brother is also a big 4x4 enthusiast and has also been in the Total off road magazine with his Daihatsu Fourtrak as seen below


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,
If you wanted to PM me some contact details I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes team to give you a call back if you like.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Try the NFU they are good for things like this


----------

